# Process for got getting PCC from Gurgaon PSK (Delhi Passport Office)



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

All,

Yesterday I got PCC from Gurgaon PSK (under jurisdiction of Delhi Passport Office).
I'm sharing my experience if someone needs help in doing that.

Steps to follow and important facts:
1.Register at https://passportindia.gov.in and login with your user id and password.

2.Fill PCC application form on your computer and upload it back to website when finished.
Please note that all particulars should be100% correct and must match with details in your passport. Guys at passport office will check each & every detail deeply and even a single character mismatch will waste your efforts.

3. Write address in PCC form 'same' as in your passport. Although you might be staying on a new address or mentioned a new address in your visa application, but write only your current passport address only. It will not make any difference and will spare you from a fresh police verification on your new address, saving you a good amount of time. Because, PCC does not contain any address. 

4. Applicant *need not to* take appointment for PCC (I can assure only for Gurgaon PSK, not any other location). You just walk-in (only between 09:00 - 11:00 AM on workdays, Sat-Sun are off) and take a token. Do not forget taking a self attested photocopy of your passport along with you, it's must.

5. First you will be checked by TCS staff, photograph and finger prints will be taken. Fees is 500 Rs.

6. After this you will be directed to counter B and here government official will again check your passport and match all data you filled online with it.

7. After this you will be directed to counter C. Here government office will again check your all details and issue two copies of PCC certificate. This certificate will bear your name, father's name, passport no., place of issue and country you are visiting. That's it. It does not bear any address etc. Here officer will also put a stamp on your passport that 'a PCC has been issues on xyz date for xys country'.

8. You collect your passport and two copies of PCC and submit your file at exit gate.

All Done!! This all process will take 1-2hours depending upon rush.

If you are married, your spouse name must be printed in passport. Otherwise you will be asked to apply for a new passport first bearing your spouse name. To avoid this situation, you can write 'Unmarried' in PCC application. It will not create any problem as PCC certificate itself does not bear any marital status.


NOTE: if all data in your PCC application matches with your data on passport, they will not ask you even any question (as happened in my case). So pay careful attention to your details before submitting application online.

I hope this information will be useful.

Regards.
SK101


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hey!*

Hi SK!

Thanks for the detailed post. Great info indeed.

I have a small question. My current address and the address on passport is same. SO no issues there.

Can you please tell me what all documents do I need to carry while visiting PSK Gurgaon for PCC?

Is it just passport and an attested passport photocopy?

Regards,
GSR


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Hi SK!
> 
> Thanks for the detailed post. Great info indeed.
> 
> ...



Hi GSR,
Thanks for your appreciation.

You only need a self attested photocopy of your passport and original passport.
It's only requirement. They will take your photograph there and a fees of Rs. 500.

Please note that you type your all details and data AS PER PASSPORT only. Single typing mistake might ruin your efforts and you will need to follow the entire process again.

Good luck.
SK


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need help from ur end !
My Wife has her PCC at Banglore on 5th of Nov, she has the comapany HR letter as address proof

Her Passport though doesn't have my name mentioned in it, will this delay the process or the officer might ask to updated the passport with husband name

i have not come across such requirement.

Did somebody faced similar situation. please confirm and feedback

Cheers
OZIND


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

Can you tell me who should be the applicant references for PCC in India? Can it be my parents who live with me at the same address? Or someone else? Also they want the police station name, I have no clue so I simply put my area name, hope that's ok.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

peanut48 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me who should be the applicant references for PCC in India? Can it be my parents who live with me at the same address? Or someone else? Also they want the police station name, I have no clue so I simply put my area name, hope that's ok.


Hello Peanut,

References should be neighbours/relatives/friends staying in same area ( same building/colony/street etc). Not in the same flat!

I think some google search would provide you the Police station name for your area.

Regards,
GSR


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

Please advise on some very specific issues I have:

1. My passport has wife's name but not her's. Can she apply for PCC without a new passport
2. Address on my passport is my Hometown one but passport was renewed at my new address (police verification done at my new address) 
3.Now as you mentioned at Gurgaon Office we dont need an appointment. So now my wife's passport is expiring 15th Nov. So can we apply for her passport as well in the same visit (and without taking a separate appointment)
4. I've a 3 yr old kid whose passport made a couple of months back. Does she need to undergo PCC for 189.

Greatly appreciate all help I get from this forum...


----------



## passi84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I need PCC from Gurgaon for me and my wife. Address on my passport is not my current address, but I have telephone bill on my name so I can get the PCC, but the problem is I don't have any address proof on my wife's name... can someone please guide what I can do to get the PCC for my wife (fyi..she has hdfc bank acct that has current address but I guess that wont work).

Please advice.

PS ; Is it fine if I get the pcc for me and my wife from my hometown as address on passport is for my hometown.


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

passi84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need PCC from Gurgaon for me and my wife. Address on my passport is not my current address, but I have telephone bill on my name so I can get the PCC, but the problem is I don't have any address proof on my wife's name... can someone please guide what I can do to get the PCC for my wife (fyi..she has hdfc bank acct that has current address but I guess that wont work).
> 
> ...



Hi,

Please read my original post in this thread above. You will get answer of your all questions.
PCC certificate does not have any address etc. so you can provide your existing address in PCC application form.

Any change will bring only complications.

Regards.
SK


----------



## passi84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Sk,

Does that means i can give my passport address in pcc application form nd can visit gurgaon psk, also what police station do i need to fill gurgaon or jalandhar.

Thanks


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

passi84 said:


> Hi Sk,
> 
> Does that means i can give my passport address in pcc application form nd can visit gurgaon psk, also what police station do i need to fill gurgaon or jalandhar.
> 
> Thanks


Well, thats a new situation for me. Sorry, I would not be able to provide accurate info on this. I'll suggest you contacting passport helpline numbers in this case. These numbers are available on passport website.


----------



## passi84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I got my PCC today from Gurgaon PSK, I applied on 28th April 2014, they did police verification as my current address was different then passport address.

Also, My wife also got PCC today without police verification although she had different address on her passport.

Thanks.



passi84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need PCC from Gurgaon for me and my wife. Address on my passport is not my current address, but I have telephone bill on my name so I can get the PCC, but the problem is I don't have any address proof on my wife's name... can someone please guide what I can do to get the PCC for my wife (fyi..she has hdfc bank acct that has current address but I guess that wont work).
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

passi84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PCC today from Gurgaon PSK, I applied on 28th April 2014, they did police verification as my current address was different then passport address.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you please list down the documents that you had provided.
And also what was the issue with the address part and how you sorted it out?


----------



## passi84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi cb2406,

For my PCC I gave landline bills (current year and last year), since address on my passport was of my native place (punjab) and m staying in gurgaon so they did a police verification (took only a week since I went to the local police station and paid extra  )

For my wife, we gave an address proof provided by her company (on letter head). Her address on passport was also of punjab but dont know why no police verification was done and she got the pcc in about an hour 

Thanks



cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please list down the documents that you had provided.
> And also what was the issue with the address part and how you sorted it out?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

passi84 said:


> Hi cb2406,
> 
> For my PCC I gave landline bills (current year and last year), since address on my passport was of my native place (punjab) and m staying in gurgaon so they did a police verification (took only a week since I went to the local police station and paid extra  )
> 
> ...


You mean to say that for your wife, PCC was given on the same day itself.
You gave only landline bills are proofs and nothing else.


----------



## passi84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes




cb2406 said:


> You mean to say that for your wife, PCC was given on the same day itself.
> You gave only landline bills are proofs and nothing else.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

passi84 said:


> Yes


Congrats!!! Cant believe in Gurgaon miracles do happen....


----------



## Rooohit (Jul 13, 2014)

*Need urgent help plsss regarding Indian PCC*

I present address is different from my passport address which is my home town. My passport was issued almost 8 years before when I was not married.
I do not have any address proof of current addess as I have shifted a few months before.
My question is:
1. shall I apply at the PSK according to the address in my passport? ie. shall I fill my present address same as passport address?
2. in the application form shall I capture myself as 'unmarried' (since my passport does not capture spouse name) even though I am married now?
3. will there is a physical address verification again since my passport was issued years back?

PLs help me urgently as I need PCC at the earliest.

Regards


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

passi84 said:


> Hi cb2406,
> 
> For my PCC I gave landline bills (current year and last year), since address on my passport was of my native place (punjab) and m staying in gurgaon so they did a police verification (took only a week since I went to the local police station and paid extra  )
> 
> ...


HI Passi84,

did you have your wife's name on your passport? If not, did you declare that in PCC application.

Please suggest.

BR/
Amar


----------

